# How to cure hiccups



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 26, 2012)

This is not intended to be funny.  Sadly, this was exactly what the person who shot his buddy in the head was trying to do.  And yes, it cures hiccups.  Permanently.

http://www.cnn.com/2012/09/25/us/texas-hiccups-shooting/index.html?hpt=hp_t1



> Soldier charged with manslaughter after trying to cure another of hiccups
> By Michael Martinez and Joe Sutton
> updated 9:09 PM EDT, Tue September 25, 2012
> (CNN) -- A soldier trying to scare another soldier out of hiccups shot his comrade in the face, killing him, authorities said Tuesday.
> ...



The lessons are the same as always.

1) All guns are loaded.
2) Do not point guns at any living thing you do not intend to kill.
3) Alcohol and firearms do not mix.

One of the first things we learn in Marine Corps boot camp is that a Marine never hands a weapon to another Marine without first performing a clearing operation, which includes a visual and physical inspection of the chamber to ensure that there is not a round in it.  The Marine receiving the weapon performs the same clearing operation, even though he has seen the Marine who handed him the weapon perform it as well.  In this manner, weapons can be safely transferred from one person to another.

If someone asks "Is this gun loaded?"  The answer is always YES until the person holding the weapon inspects it and can definitively prove that to be the case.

Unloaded guns kill more people than loaded ones, I believe.  Sadly, it is often not the person who is holding them that is the one killed by this stupid and inexcusable mistake.  If there was ever a case to be made for 'Zero Tolerance', this is it.  If you cannot or will not handle a weapon safely, you should not have one.  Not by law, but because you're too fricking stupid.


----------



## Steve (Sep 26, 2012)

Just read this...  terribly stupid.  Even were the rounds blanks, we've seen people die from being shot with them at point blank range.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 26, 2012)

Steve said:


> Just read this...  terribly stupid.  Even were the rounds blanks, we've seen people die from being shot with them at point blank range.



I may be mistaken, but I believe that is how Brandon Lee died.


----------



## Steve (Sep 26, 2012)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I may be mistaken, but I believe that is how Brandon Lee died.


Brandon Lee was killed by a series of stupid and unlikely circumstances that basically generated a live bullet in the gun.  Essentially, they created home made dummy rounds (bullets without gun powder) and the projectile lodged in the barrel.  Then later, they put a blank in (a bullet with gun powder but no projectile) and it ended up killing him.  At least, that's the story I remember.  

There was the lead actor from the TV show "Cover Up" who shot himself with a blank and died... can't remember his name. (Jon  Erik Hexum, according to Google).


----------



## Dirty Dog (Sep 26, 2012)

I think a shot of thorazine would work better than this shot...


----------



## arnisador (Sep 26, 2012)

This is very sad and very very stupid. I agree: _*All guns are loaded.*_ How can this still be so hard?


----------



## Buka (Sep 27, 2012)

As for hiccups......take a tablespoon, fill it with sugar and lemon juice, swallow. Hiccups all gone.


----------

